# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  خبز الخمير بالدبس ,, طريقة لذيذه جداً و خفيفة

## ورودة دبي

السلام عليــــــــكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


اليوم بكتب الكم طريقة خبز الخمير بالدبس

الطريقة جداااا لذيذة و حلوة


لعمل العجين نحتاج الى 






3 اكواب و نصف طحين رقم واحد
3 ملاعق اكل دبس التمر
ذرة ملح
كوب شاي حليب ابوقوس
كوب ونصف ماي دافي
ملعقة اكل خميرة فورية
ملح ذرة خفيفه جدا
قطعة زبدة صغيرة


طريقة التحضير : 

نخلط جميع المقادير مع بعض ,, الى ان نحصل على عجينة لينة و خفيفة و ماتلصق باليد

نشيل العجينة و نحطها في اي وعاء .. نحط عليها شوية زيت او زبدة ,, عسب ماتنشف و نغطيها
هنيه تلاحظون حطيتها في هالطاسة ام غطاء عسب يتغطى زين و بسرعه يتخمر

لاحظوا لون العيين موب ابيض ,, صاير عسلي نوعا ما ,,لاني استخدمت الدبس بدل عن السكر 





بعد ساعه نفتح الطاسة و نكور العيين في صينية 



بعدها نفرده العيين ,, و ندهنه بصفار البيض و نرش عليه السمسم



بعد مانخلص الكمية كلها 
البسوا قفازات الفرن ان كنتوا تخافون تحترق ايدكم وابدؤوا الشغل ههههه

نييب جدر الخمير و نتركه 4 دقايق لين ما اسلاك الحديد من داخل تحمر بهالصورة



الجدر طبعا يكون مسكر

ناخذ العيين المفرود و نحطه على راس الجدر



عسب الخمير من تحت ينضج ,, بعد 20 ثانيه ,, ناخذ الملاس و نحط العيين داخل الجدرونسكر عليه





بالضبط 30 ثانيه هب اكثر وافتحي الجدر و طلعي الخمير
ان تاخرتي اكثر عادي الخبز بيحترق 
لان الجدر سررررريع جدا

لاحظوا الصورة كيف من تحت و فوق العيين نضج و انتفخ 



ونرجع نحط كمية يديده على راس الجدر مثل هالصورة ونكرر اللي سويناه 





النتيجة بتكون جي 





وهاي كل الكمية 




دعوااااااااتكم لي بالتوفيج

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## فصل الشتاء

تسلم ايديج حبيبتي على هالوصفه

شكله لذيذ

----------


## kokabody

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## الليلكة

رووووووووووووووووووووعة ابا اصيح انا مسويه رجيم بس ريحة الخمير تصيح اهه اهه اهه

----------


## وحيدة الحال

مشكورة ع الوصفة
والله يوفقج

----------


## سنيوريتا**

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## عفاري80

يااااااسلام

----------


## ام ندى ...

يممممم يعطيج العافيه ... وربي يوفقج

----------


## ورودة دبي

العفوووووو فديتكم


منورين الموضوع

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

ماشاءالله .. شكلـــــــــــــــــــــه اممممممممممممممممممم لذيــــــــــــــــــــــــــذ ...
تسلم الأياااااااادي يارب ^_^

----------


## روح المعال

تسلمييييييييييييييين الغاليه..
الله يوفقج ويسعدج دنيا وآخره..

----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

.
.
*
*
.
.

كـــشــخــه كـــسشـخـــه كــشـخـــــه
كــــشـخـــــــه

مـــآ شـــــاء الــلـــه علـيــــج وردوووه 

تسـلـم ايــــــدج 



.
.
*
*
.
.

----------


## khalejeya

واللي ما عندها قدر الخمير

كيف تقدر تسويها بدونه

شكلها لذيذ

تسلمين اختي على الطريقة

----------


## أأم سيف

اااااممممممم والله شكله رهييب بس لي طلب حبيت استفسر جان اقدر اسويهبدون الجدر لان ماعندي ردي عليه الغليه

----------


## .بنت محمد.

مااا شاء اللله عليج ..
شكله لذيذ وتسلم إيدج

----------


## كلي ماركة

تسلمين حبوبه .... :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة قديمة

حلو وايد ...
تسلمي ...

----------


## شكولاتةuae

woooooooow
تسلم ايديج على الخبز وايد رائع .

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة ^_^

----------

